# seat pack bikepack eu



## yetiasx (Feb 6, 2006)

got my new seat pack fitted for its first trip,it looks realy well made


----------



## kikoraa (Jul 25, 2011)

nice. who makes it?


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

'Bikepack' is the name of the company, they're based in Poland. Great for those of us in Europe as the postage is cheap and there's no import tax for us pay.
I've got a medium saddle pack and one of their bar bags too. They're both great, they seem to be hardwearing and that's for the SL ones. You can get WX versions which are a little heavier but made from even tougher fabric.
Bikepack.eu


----------



## spatterer (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you just order from this site? how about shipping times?


----------



## D45yth (Jan 30, 2009)

Spatterer, the link to the Bikepack.eu website is in my post above. There's on online shop on the site with lead times and postage info. The bloke who's business it is, is called Pawel. He's great to deal with, keeps you well informed and answers any questions quickly.
Make sure you know what size bag you want. I've got a medium one and it's large enough for my needs. The one above must be massive. 

The bar bag I've got is great too. Same solid construction as the saddle bag and fixes to the bars easily. One thing I like about it is that it opens from both ends...it's good keeping items you might want in a hurry there. It's a lot quicker to get stuff from there than the saddlepack, especially if you haven't a frame bag. I can get my tent, mat and sleeping bag in mine. Then have a waterproof jacket at one end, warm gloves and a hat at the other.


----------



## spatterer (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks D45yth. I was interrested in the fuel tank, which is 'coming soon'. I'll contact them to ask when it will be available.


----------

